
Ask HN: Buyout offer 2 weeks into our startup – what do we do? - naeemtee
Hi guys. I run http:&#x2F;&#x2F;uselio.com (have posted about it here), a leadgen tool. After our explosive early growth we have already received a fairly sizeable (6 figure) buyout opportunity.<p>We&#x27;re very new to all this, and although we&#x27;re confident our product is easily the best in the market, it&#x27;s hard to turn down such a significant opportunity so soon into the business.<p>Any suggestions?
======
dylanhassinger
take it and start something else

~~~
bigiain
Unless you're _super_ excited about your current thing, there's a lot of merit
in this advice.

If you've seriously only put 2 weeks work into this idea, and you've got a
offer that'll give you many months of free runway with another idea - it is
very likely worth cashing out now (even if for no other reason than to be able
to add "successfully executed and exited a previous startup" on your future
resume/bio/pitchdeck)

------
freeslugs
this genuinely looks like a dope product.

------
yowza
Sell

